# Aftermarket Table Saw Fence?



## Maveric777 (Dec 23, 2009)

I been developing a good bit of burn on my stock here lately after ripping them with my Hitachi C10FL 10" Stationary Table Saw.










After adjusting the blade back true to the table top I went to get my fence in specs as well. After a long period of time, quite a few choice words, and possibly one temper tantrum I realized the fence is trash. Apparently a nasty kick back I had a while back knocked it for a loop. It is still very usable but now I have to do the fine tuning (knocking the crap out of it till it squares up) for each measurement adjustment.

So making a short story longer I am in search of an aftermarket fence that will work on my saw. I have never dealt with aftermarket fences and was just looking for some advice and/or suggestions as to where to start looking. I have only looked at a few and was a tad frustrated so here I am.

Thanks for any advice….


----------



## Cozmo35 (Feb 1, 2010)

Not knowing anything about aftermarket fences myself, I can't help you on that. But, after reading your post and knowing you as I do…..(wait for it,...pause, Pause Pause) *BAHAHAHAHAaaaa…...!!!!!!!! *I can just see you cursing and beating on that fence! I would have loved to have been a fly on the wall to see that! I hope you get it worked out. But thats funny right there! I don't care who ya are!!


----------



## billb (May 4, 2010)

Dan,

I used a Vega Pro fence on my Grizzly table saw for years and loved it. I purchased the Pro 50 since I used a lot of sheet goods and needed the capacity but they make models down to 26 inch. It is a tough fence and very accurate. I did a search and found all sizes available through Amazon. The catch is whether it will fit your table saw. You should be able to check that out.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

The Delta T2 is one of the best bangs for the buck @ ~ 155 shipped from Tools-plus.com. It has 30" rip capacity to the right and is often called a "Biesemeyer Lite" because it's a less robust version of the venerable steel t-square design. You could probably even rob capacity from the left side and shift the front rail tube slightly more to the right for more rip capacity if you need it.

The Shop Fox Aluma Classic from Grizzly is another reasonable choice with a similar design as the T2.

+1 on the Vega…I had the U26 utility fence for a while and thought it was pretty nice.

Some assembly required….cussing optional. ;-)


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

delta t-2 
you may have to drill some holes
here and there
but it is as good as a beisemyer

http://www.google.com/products/catalog?q=delta+t-2+fence&oe=UTF-8&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=shop&cid=5020088936247638784&sa=X&ei=_M7sTZugKqjc0QGxpLjAAQ&ved=0CE0Q8wIwAw


----------



## ajosephg (Aug 25, 2008)

I put a T-2 on my saw, and the only thing I didn't like afterwards was that I lived with the old one so long.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

I have the SF Aluma Classic on my G0444Z. I would buy it again in a minute.
Bill


----------



## barkupatree (Jan 14, 2011)

I got a Vega Pro for my old contractors table saw. Loved the fence and greatly improved the accuracy. I eventually bought an Delta Uni-Saw that came with a Beisemyer fence. I tried the Beismeyer for a week and decided to replace it with Vega Pro. One of the best decisions made.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

I went with the Shop Fox Classic (not the aluminum one) ... ti has proven to be an excellent investment.

See: http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/840

-Gerry


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

Have the Vega, and it works perfectly. Rated a best buy in a review by FWW, I think. When I bought it, I was not planning on doing woodworking as a hobby, just to use for DIY stuff. The price was part of my decision, since I was putting it on an old Delta Contractors saw, and couldn't see paying a high price. If I knew I was going to make this my main hobby, I probably would have just bought a new saw. But now my hotrodded saw has enough invested in it, that there is no good reason to get a new saw, not just yet.

In fact, while researching the Vega, I stumbled upon this site, and that is why I am here.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

CR1 - I think stock fences have improved a lot in the past 10 years in general, but I've never liked the Hitachi fence much, and a lot of the fences on the entry level stationary saws are still rather weak though. There's been a slew of reasonably priced saws with decent stock fences in recent years….several Grizzly saws have the Shop Fox Classic (a good Biese clone) or the Shop Fox Aluma Classic (a lighter duty steel t-square design with aluminum faces), Craftsman 22124 had a Biesemeyer commercial fence, Craftsman 22116 has a Biese clone, several Steel City saws have their deluxe fence, several Jet saws with the Exacta or Exacta II (Biese clone), the PM64a comes with the PM Accufence (Biese clone), several Delta's with the T2, Unifence, or Biesemeyer, several General International saws have a General T-fence (Biese clone), the former Bridgewood contractor saw came with an equivalent of the SF Aluma Classic, and even the recent Ridgid contractor saw fences have been an improvement over stock fences of older saws.


----------



## Maveric777 (Dec 23, 2009)

Thanks so much for all the feedback everyone. I plan on spending some time doing some more research. From what i can tell so far the T-2 is more in my price range. I have a hard time seeing a $400 fence on a $500 (caught it on sale) table saw. Just doesn't seem right….lol

My only fear is the T-2 wont work on my saw…. Need to do more looking around i guess to make sure….


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

I'd say Biesemeyer…........
or Biesemeyer…...........
or, maybe even a Biesemeyer…............
just my opinion


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

I like everything about the Bies except the price. I've got a vintage JET with a surprisingly good fence. I'm not sure how that happened


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

dan i put the t-2 on a brand new hitachi
just like yours

here it is

http://lumberjocks.com/nmkidd/blog/19593


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

Sounds like you have the same issue I had. The best fences cost as much as the saw. I don't have any experience with the T-2, but Patron would know all there is to know.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

The T2 is definitely the best bang for the buck if you read the debates here. If I was switching over, that's probably where I'd go. I also want the Delta over-the-table boom/guard/dust collector.


----------



## WinterSun (Apr 3, 2011)

Another vote for the T2. My Delta contractor saw came with it, and I've been very happy with it. It's not as hefty as a Biese, but it's more than adequate.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

At even money, I'd take a Biesemeyer over the T2 also, but I agree with you a 100%....a $400 fence on a $500 saw doesn't equate for this scenario IMHO.


----------



## mrg (Mar 10, 2010)

T2 is a great fence for the money. Installs easy and is accurate. Takes a couple of cuts to dial it in. 
Delta rep talked me into going with the T2 over the Bies on my contractors saw. It would have been over kill.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

Well my 2 cents worth… I have had an Incra TSLS32 on two saws.. one was a contractor style… the fence turned a 1000 dollar saw into a 2500 dollar saw…please adjust for Australia having to pay nearly twice for anything available ….I sold the saw with the fence … bought a cabinet saw and the first thing I did was replace it with an Incra fence… before I even turned it on or fitted a blade…. I doubt you will fit this to your saw but if you do it will make your work easier…and so accurate…


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Larry,

Is this the Incra fence you're talking about?

They have all kinds of stuff…


----------



## Cato (May 1, 2009)

+1 on the T2. Put it on my R4511 and have not had to adjust it since.


----------



## Maveric777 (Dec 23, 2009)

Thanks so very much for all the feedback everyone! I love having a place to come to for questions that has countless experienced folks that give good solid info. After looking a little more into it last night I am still leaning towards the T-2. With the price and the fact I know it will work just fine on my saw (thank you very much David/Patron) it seems like the best way to go for my shop at the moment. Maybe one day when I get that big green Grizzly monster I dream about from time to time a better fence will be in order.

Right now I'm looking for accuracy, availability, and cost…. T-2 seems to fit the bill for me…

Thanks again everyone! I love this site!


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

I just order a T2 30'' Fence for my Unisaw from Tool-Plus, I cant wait to try it out.


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

On the cheaper side:
http://www.mulecab.com/tablesaw.html


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

I don't have experience with Mulecab's fence system, but I have been using their 21" miter gauge fence for a couple of years … well made and performs very well.

-Gerry


----------



## zfrme66 (Apr 2, 2011)

Before you make a big investment in a new fence I personally would be looking for a real table saw. I don't want to burst your bubble, but the hitachi saw you have is not very highly rated at all. Have a freind who had the same saw and had to replace a crank gear and found out it was plastic. Do yourself a favor and save some money to get a decent saw that works the way a saw should. Be safe!!!!!!
Bob


----------



## Maveric777 (Dec 23, 2009)

That sounds like an idea Bob, but in reality this is a hobby for me and I have a long list of tools I still need to get in my shop (joiner, drum sander, dust collection system, etc…). Other than the fence I have no real complaints at all about the saw. I have never had an issues (other than the burn) out of it in the last year and a half. I know it is considered a low end big saw, but it does the job quite well. I really wish I had the cash to go buy a nice big green or tan table saw right now….. Unfortunately I don't have the mad money laying around right now so a fence will have to suffice….

Just for "Shiggles" I will mention it to my bride…. Of course I can see her eyes rolling now…lol


----------



## TheMechanic007 (Mar 8, 2010)

Your wayyyy too nice sometimes Dan!
I havent been around much, and usually cant find time to comment….But…..

Bob, a couple of things…

#1 To make comments about a mans tools in that tone is akin too telling him his wife is ugly….If she is he knows it already.

#2 Highly rated, Real table saw- these are words you use….People were making pretty furniture/projects before a table saw was even thought of- 
If you put a toddler in a indy car it wont win a race and would barely be a car to the toddler, however if you put mario andretti on a tricycle he probably finds than wins a race with it.

If i shared what is in my tool collection with you, you would probably laugh at it- but I almost guaruntee that unless were building cabinets or the like 24-7 than I could keep up with anyone using whatever brand they choose.

Having known Dan awhile and seeing the projects he has made, You could give him a dull handsaw and he would still be turning out great stuff-

Im sure what you said was meant to be helpfull but ive read it 15 times and it sounds reallly really tool snobbish…

BTW- I vote the delta fence…lol


----------



## zfrme66 (Apr 2, 2011)

The Mechanic 007,
Sorry if I offended you or anyone else ,but I didn't mean my comments to be demeaning in any way. I never should have said anything about the saw. The only reason I mentioned the saw was my friend had one and had tons of problems with it. Again, I am truly sorry for any hard feelings.
Bob


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

*Bob*

It is absolutely impossible to always get it right in the printed word. You would have said 10 times as much, with a pile of laughs and expressions, if you two were talking in person.

Sometimes I write stuff, and then go back and look the next day, and say….....what the f… was I thinking…....(-:

So…...send a PM, apologies are fine….....and good folk like you get a lot of allowances. But you are going to have to screw up a whole lot more to reach my level of inappropriateness…....(-:

.........I don't know if you should take that as a challenge or not, however…..........(-:

I am here in my vacation house in La Conner WA on an absolutely beautiful day. Actually did a little DIYer woodwork, although my shop is limited here.

Later…..........

Alaska Jim


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Jim-That's one of the downsides to the electronic/instant age we live it. The Send/Submit/Post button is sometimes clicked prematurely.

Years ago, I would dash off a memo or letter, then put it in the drawer for a day or so.

I was always amazed at how much more vitriolic those things looked in the light of another day than I had intended when I wrote them.

-Gerry


----------



## BlankMan (Mar 21, 2009)

Dan, I have a Shop Fox Classic Fence System with the 50" Rails that Gerry mentioned and reviewed sitting around that I'd be willing to part with for $100. Packaging it up and shipping might be a PITA and costly but I think still cost under $200 total.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

*Gerry*
I'm with you, I make a habit of sleeping on a lot of problems, and especially if there is an emotional overtone to a decision or communication. It is amazing how much work the brain does when we are asleep. In fact, I know there is one person who is alive today, as a result of my mind working while I was sleeping. I had seen a patient in consultation, who was extremely ill, and nobody could figure out the source of an infection, including a number of other physicians. I went home after seeing her on a weekend evening, and woke up about 4 hours later and realized what must have happened to her, although it was not something in my area of specialization. I got up in the middle of the night, went back the hospital and reexamined her searching for what I knew must be the source of the infection, very difficult to locate, and I was right. The problem was not something I could treat, so I called in a surgeon to take care of problem, and she survived…....a few hours later and she would have been dead.

.........and it is amazing what other people read into what we write, when it is the opposite of what we mean! Oh well, it is a problem of the times.

Finished my complex minibench, but not in time to present it as a project and as a blog before coming here to La Conner. My PC low profile sander, the one you reviewed, thats why I bought it, got a real workout. That is one great sander.

Have a good one…....

Jim


----------



## BlankMan (Mar 21, 2009)

Gerry, I too do so agree with you. I've learned but am no expert at it yet to wait to the next day sometimes so I have time to think it over. And that has paid off many a time.


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

Late comer here and so glad I happened up on this thread, I too have the same exact saw and am now just going through the bangging process on the fence and I mean literally, LOL the saw as worked flawless and is still cutting great without problems for the past 5 years, so I'd have to say that Bob's comment even though he has redeemed himself with an apology is off base. Ok so now off to shop for a new fence, it's looking like the T2 might be the winner.

Randy


----------



## MoPower (Feb 6, 2009)

A used Unifence can be found on ebay for around 200 bucks. There are a couple listed on ebay now.
Great fence and well worth the money.

Oh and the Unifence is pretty much universal. I've never seen one that required any drilling to mount on any type saw.


----------



## BelleCityWW (May 28, 2007)

Maveric777,

I found an old Craftsman Cabinet saw on Craigslist and the fence on them is well, not adequate, and like you I didn't want to spend more for the fence than I did for the saw, I was going to pull the trigger on the Delta T2 but I found a 52" Delta Unifence in a Swap and Sell on another woodworking forum and it has made the saw very capable. Check you local craigslist for one. it bolted right up to my saw and has a lot of flexibility.










hth,
John


----------



## Maveric777 (Dec 23, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up John! I will definitely keep and eye out…


----------

